

How To Choose the Right Incubator For Your Startup (notes) - skmurphy
http://mindovermeta.com/2011/06/how-to-choose-the-right-incubator-for-your-startup-notes/

======
skmurphy
Good notes on what each of these panel members had to say:

    
    
        Jonathan Abrams, Entrepreneur, Founders Den
        Dave McClure, Founding Partner, 500 Startups
        Adeo Ressi, Founding Member, TheFunded.com & Founder Institute
        Kindra Tatarsky, VP Silicon Valley, Astia
        Cameron Teitelman, Founder & Managing Director of StartX

